# Forum About Russia Politics  Путин расчехляет партбилет.

## mishau_

Сегодняшнее выступление президента России Владимира Путина на VIII съезде партии "Единая Россия" произвело настоящий фурор. Глава государства заявил, что он сам возглавит предвыборный список "единороссов".  http://top.rbc.ru/elections2007/01/10/2007/121083.shtml  
Ну вот, генсек новой формации. Ура, товарищи!       ::

----------


## Ramil

> Сегодняшнее выступление президента России Владимира Путина на VIII съезде партии "Единая Россия" произвело настоящий фурор. Глава государства заявил, что он сам возглавит предвыборный список "единороссов".  http://top.rbc.ru/elections2007/01/10/2007/121083.shtml  
> Ну вот, генсек новой формации. Ура, товарищи!

 Я так и не понял. Он же беспартийный. Как он может возглавлять избирательный список? Как он может совмещать пост президента и депутата ГД одновременно?
Я может, чего недопонимаю?

----------


## BappaBa

> Сегодняшнее выступление президента России Владимира Путина на VIII съезде партии "Единая Россия" произвело настоящий фурор. Глава государства заявил, что он сам возглавит предвыборный список "единороссов".

 Если это та партия в которой Грызлов, то лично я за нее не буду голосовать при любом раскладе, пусть туда хоть пять Путиных запишутся.

----------


## vox05

> Если это та партия в которой Грызлов, то лично я за нее не буду голосовать при любом раскладе, пусть туда хоть пять Путиных запишутся.

 Экий у тебя невосторженный образ мыслей. Андроидов не любишь, да?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

So Putin wants to become Prime Minister and President at the same time!!! 
I think Putin will retire from Presidency before the parlamentery elections and come back as the prime minister. However, he'd have to try to give that post more powers, since right now it is the president that holds most of the power... 
Путин путает!

----------


## Scorpio

> So Putin wants to become Prime Minister and President at the same time!!!

 Kalinka, do you confuse Russian Federation and UK?  :: 
In Russia, leader of party winning parlamentary elections does not automatically become PM . (He can only become Duma speaker, and only if he is lucky.  ::  )

----------


## Lampada

Да, ужас, что пишет: http://www.rbcdaily.ru/2007/10/02/focus/296297

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Если это та партия в которой Грызлов, то лично я за нее не буду голосовать при любом раскладе, пусть туда хоть пять Путиных запишутся.   Экий у тебя невосторженный образ мыслей. Андроидов не любишь, да?

 Помню как Доренко сравнивал его (Грызлова) со своей собакой. =) Идет он (Доренко) по парку, впереди бежит собака, т.е. как-будто ведет его за собой. Подходят они к перекрестку, собака выбирает какое-либо направление и бежит туда; Доренко специально поворачивает в другую сторону, а собака возращается, обгоняет, и как-будто опять ведет его. =) Сколько раз уже Грызлов выступал с дурацкими инициативами, от которых потом открещивался Путин (как с 3-им сроком). Но, Грызлову как с гуся вода, только скажет: "Спасибо большое ВВП за то, что поправил меня, наставил на путь истинный!" И, опять бежит вперед =)

----------


## mishau_

Путин все равно останется на третий срок.

----------


## Bisquit

Лучше бы он ушел по-хорошему. У нас так и не сложилось нормальной процедуры пердачи власти.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Лучше бы он ушел по-хорошему. У нас так и не сложилось нормальной процедуры пердачи власти.

 В том-то и дело, что власть не должна передаваться. Передаваться должны дела. А власть должна выбираться.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Bisquit  Лучше бы он ушел по-хорошему. У нас так и не сложилось нормальной процедуры пердачи власти.    В том-то и дело, что власть не должна передаваться. Передаваться должны дела. А власть должна выбираться.

 Оч. верно подмечено!   ::

----------


## TATY

> So Putin wants to become Prime Minister and President at the same time!!! 
> I think Putin will retire from Presidency before the parlamentery elections and come back as the prime minister. However, he'd have to try to give that post more powers, since right now it is the president that holds most of the power... 
> Путин путает!

 He's standing to be a Deputat at the Duma, not to be PM. The PM is not elected, he is appointed by the President.  
The way he's thinking is probably: 
1. Get elected to Duma while still president.
2. Elections in 2008, makes Zubkov president
3. Becomes prime minister 
Then he could come back in 20012 or 20016. 
Am I right in thinking, the Prime Minister must first be a deputat in the duma? If this is the case, that'll be why he wants to be a deputat.

----------


## mishau_

> Then he could come back in 20012 or 20016.

 He will come back after new President resines from his own presidency. It will happen as soon as new President (Putin's protege) is elected. 
By all means, Putin will remain for the third term, I'm sure.

----------


## Rtyom

20012, 20016? I guess he can't live it physicially.  ::

----------


## Vadim84

> Then he could come back in 20012 or 20016.

 But do you honestly believe Putin will live that long?  Edited: 
Blimey!  :: 
I swear I hadn't seen your message, Rtyom, when I posted.
You can't do anything about "cognate thinking" I reckon.

----------


## Rtyom

Vadim84. 
As one user had it longtime ago, "we're doomed."  ::

----------


## Lampada

::  
Стихи о В.В. Путине http://index.org.ru/journal/26/hor26.html
АААААААААААААА! 
“Путин с небом на короткой ноге - абы кого не берут в ФСБ” http://pop.gzt.ru/2006/12/11/putin/

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO70NlcqlBQ 
Мой парень снова влип в дурные дела,
Подрался, наглотался какой-то мути.
Он так меня достал и я его прогнала
И я хочу теперь такого, как Путин 
Такого как Путин полного сил
Такого как Путин, чтобы не пил
Такого как Путин, чтоб не обижал
Такого как Путин, чтоб не убежал 
Я видела его вчера в новостях
Он говорил о том, что мир на распутье
С таким как он легко и дома, и в гостях
И я хочу теперь такого, как Путин 
Такого как Путин полного сил
Такого как Путин чтобы не пил
Такого как Путин чтоб не обижал
Такого как Путин чтоб не убежал

----------


## mishau_

> Стихи о В.В. Путине http://index.org.ru/journal/26/hor26.html
> АААААААААААААА! 
> “Путин с небом на короткой ноге - абы кого не берут в ФСБ” http://pop.gzt.ru/2006/12/11/putin/

 Рейтинг растет, как х..й Рокко Сиффреди   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO70NlcqlBQ 
> Мой парень снова влип в дурные дела...

 Ну, этому баяну уже ОЧЕНЬ много лет.

----------


## Lampada

Москва

----------


## Lampada

Шуточная песенка http://files.realmusic.ru/mp3/2/46332/k ... 372263.mp3 
Слова песни здесь:  http://hachipury.livejournal.com/860942.html

----------


## mishau_

> Москва

 Забыли слово "Единой" вставить.  ::

----------


## Lampada

"Сп*а*с*и*бо..." http://drugoi.livejournal.com/2364505.html?nc=84

----------


## Lampada

http://www.rg.ru/2007/10/16/pismo.html 
"... Проводимая Вами мудрая государственная политика позволила *российской культуре обрести новую жизнь*. 
Мы высоко ценим Ваши огромные достижения во всех сферах жизни России, то, что благодаря Вашим усилиям была достигнута социальная стабильность и прогресс, *необычайно* повысился авторитет нашей Родины во всем мире. ... "

----------


## mishau_

> http://www.rg.ru/2007/10/16/pismo.html 
> "... Проводимая Вами мудрая государственная политика позволила *российской культуре обрести новую жизнь*. 
> Мы высоко ценим Ваши огромные достижения во всех сферах жизни России, то, что благодаря Вашим усилиям была достигнута социальная стабильность и прогресс, *необычайно* повысился авторитет нашей Родины во всем мире. ... "

 Да это совок никому не нужный.  
p.s.  
От имени *всех* представителей творческих профессий в России   ::

----------


## Lampada

За третий срок! http://www.lenta.ru/news/2007/10/23/forputin/

----------


## mishau_

> За третий срок! http://www.lenta.ru/news/2007/10/23/forputin/

 Ну не хочет наше общество хорошо жить, ну что поделаешь.

----------


## Rtyom

Вчера по возвращении домой обнаружил вставленную в дверную ручку местную коммунячью агитлистовку. На последней странице были «анекдоты от Зюганова». Так вот, анеГдоД в тему:    

> Путин:
> — Останься на третий срок, измени конституцию... Достали! Назначаю коронацию на четверг!

 ...И ещё один подойдёт:   

> Теперь уже окончательно ясно, что Пушкин — это наше всё, Церетели — это наше везде, а Путин — это наше навсегда.

----------


## mishau_

Иметь личный взгляд на судьбу Отечества и свою оценку президентского правления — пока право каждого. Но письмо было подписано «от имени всех представителей творческих профессий в России».   _
ОТКРЫТОЕ ПИСЬМО 
г.г. З. Церетели, Т. Салахову, А. Чаркину, Н. Михалкову. 
Многоуважаемые подписанты Письма Российской академии художеств Владимиру Путину! 
Поняли ли вы, явно пребывая в приступе верноподданнического экстаза, какую убогую и холуйскую пошлость вы написали и подписали? Вам-то самим не стыдно за высокий штиль обращения к любимому Кормчему, вышедшему из недр самого страшного ведомства нашей страны? Не стыдно ли за лексические обороты, позаимствованные из советских газет тридцатых годов прошлого века? И по какому праву вы решили, что можете брать на себя ответственность говорить от имени всех представителей творческих профессий России?  
... 
«Мы высоко ценим Ваши огромные достижения во всех сферах жизни России, то, что благодаря Вашим усилиям была достигнута социальная стабильность и прогресс, необычайно повысился авторитет нашей Родины во всем мире…». Речь, видимо, идет об уничтожении демократических институтов в стране, разгроме малого бизнеса и частного предпринимательства, введении  цензуры в СМИ, преследовании инакомыслия, возрождении карательной психиатрии и избиении граждан, осмеливающихся открыто выступать против произвола полицейского государства и надвигающегося фашизма. А уж что касается повышения «авторитета нашей Родины», то, безусловно: после убийств Анны Политковской и Александра Литвиненко, после полублатного «наезда» юных патриотов на английского посла в Москве и песен-плясок «НАШИХ» дебилов у эстонского посольства авторитет нашей великой Родины высок, как никогда. 
... 
ХОЛОПСТВО — это наш национальный бич. 
Ну а представим, что все вдруг в одночасье изменится, и не важно, кто именно будет во главе страны — Каспаров ли, Лимонов ли, Геращенко или, прости Господи, Шандыбин — и что же?! Вы первыми броситесь наперегонки, с букетами и заверениями в личной преданности сдувать пыль с новых барских сапог. 
Самим-то не противно? 
Алексей Девотченко,
Заслуженный артист России,
лауреат Госпремий РФ,
от имени себя — и только,
Санкт-Петербург_   http://www.novayagazeta.ru/data/2007/82/23.html     ::

----------


## Lampada

::  Ни фига себе! 
" ...
- Никого я не хочу никуда обращать. Моя вера – это моя вера. И лезть, кого-то убеждать в своей правоте не буду. Я отвечаю только за себя, за семью. В этой жизни больше ни за кого не отвечаю. Поймите, я никого ни к чему не призываю, я не требую гражданской активности от народа. Я просто высказываю свою личную позицию, которую не могу не высказать. Вот и все.   ... "    Из интервью.  http://www.spbjournal.ru/culture/39.html  *Столыпин... Невыученные уроки* 
Алексей Девотченко (с закрученными усами) http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=41953

----------


## BappaBa

Соловьевскую "К барьеру" смотрите?

----------


## mishau_

> Соловьевскую "К барьеру" смотрите?

 Странно, большинство оказалось против Михалкова. А Ерофеева я всегда уважал (как ведущего, ибо не читал  :: ). Ну явный подхалимаж, кончено, просто очевидный. Думаю Михалков много потерял с этим письмом.

----------


## BappaBa

> Странно, большинство оказалось против Михалкова. .

 Причем, не просто большинство, а в 2 раза.   

> А Ерофеева я всегда уважал (как ведущего, ибо не читал ).

 Вот, например, цитата из его творчества http://jagazidze.livejournal.com/39363.html   

> Ну явный подхалимаж, кончено, просто очевидный. Думаю Михалков много потерял с этим письмом.

 Зачем Михалкову заниматься подхалимажем? Видимо, это его позиция, и он не боится ее высказать (как в случае с Бондарчуком). Наверняка он понимал, что найдется немало желающих на нем выспаться, у него хватает недоброжелателей.

----------


## Ramil

Михалков, простите, также известный как "Режиссёр всея Руси" (как и его отец) всегда был конъюнктурщиком. Да, он может себе позволить защищать своих друзей (даже попавших в опалу), но при этом он всегда колебался вместе с колебаниями "генеральной линии партии".
Я глубоко уважаю его творчество, но его политические взгляды (или политическая безграмотность) порой удивляют. Вот отчего деятели культуры лезут в политику? Ведь не за деньгами же. Ерофеев был куда приятнее, хотя и не смог правильно агрументировать свою позицию и переговорить Михалкова. 
Михалков, разумеется, как свободный человек, имеет право подписываться под всем, чем угодно, но это лукавство. Общественное мнение формируется сначала у лидеров социальных групп (харизматичных персонажей, к мнению которых прислушиваются остальные), а затем "подтягивается" остальная масса. И Михалков не мог этого не знать. И те, кто составлял это письмо преследовали именно такие цели, поэтому и хотели, чтобы как можно больше видных деятелей культуры его подписали. И такое письмо накануне выборов нельзя расценить иначе как провокацию.
Пусть лучше следующий президет будет хуже Ельцина, но при этом конституция останется неизменной. В долгосрочной перспективе конституция гораздо важнее, чем 4 (или даже 8) лет президентства идиота. 
К Путину у меня двоякое отношение. Если он поддастся на провокации и попытается остаться - это будет худшее, что он может сделать, если же он уйдёт - он останется одним из самых выдающихся лидеров, когда-либо бывших у власти в России.

----------


## Mikhail_S

*Ramil* согласен полностью.   
К сожалению я не смотрел эту передачу, но мое отношение к деятелям культуры в политике однозначно негативное. Они и Ельцину писали эти письма, и Горбачеву и Брежневу... Будут и следующим писать. Это их натура - восхищаться до свинячего писка. Дать анализ своим действиям, порой не хватает либо воспитания, либо самосознания. Нравиться Путин, возьми трубку и позвони, раз он тебе друг. А на весь белый свет трезвонить зачем? Холопство. Верно сказано. 
Вот только другое не понятно. Почему некоторые "демократики" и "своболюбцы" так активно поддерживают западную версию того, что именно Путин заказчик Политковской и Литвиненко? Я вот уверен на все 100, что он не имеет никакого отношения к этим людям. Да и узнали мы про этих людей только после их смерти. Кому-то выгодно, вот и прицепились. В общем, тоже холопы. Но они добровольно выбрали себе другого барина. 
В дни похорон Ельцина, все западники визжали аж, "вот он, отец русской демократии умер" "какая была свободная страна Россия!" 
Очередной пример неадекватности европейских и американских СМИ и политиков.
Разве не Ельцин приказал стрелять по парламенту из танков? Расстреливали людей у мерии и Останкино? Разве не он вывел войска из Чечни и вооружил тысячи людей оружием, чтобы потом класть ребят полками на площади "Минутка"? Воровство, достигшее астрономических масштабов? "Вот тут меня спрашивают, "А где 4 млрд долларов кредита МВФ?" А я им "А черт его знает!" Вот такая вот загагулина, понимаешь". Все помнят? В прямом эфире было сказано. Это не демократия. Это анархия. Если кому такое нравится, тот пусть настальгирует. Его проблемы. А то что наших журналюг, тех что по тарифу напишут что угодно, их на место поставили, так я ни сколько не жалею. Например Даренко... сейчас на Эхо москвы выступает... слушать противно. Отморозок полный.  
В общем, если Михалков проиграл, то я очень рад этому. Значит, в России научились думать. Чувствовать грань между идеализмом и реальностью.  *Алексей Девотченко* кто это? Я никогда не слышал о нем. И почему лысый? Его тоже полонием травят?  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Я никогда не считал Михалкова конъюнктурщиком. Хотя, сейчас вспомнил момент из "Свой среди чужих, ...", когда герой стоит перед портретом Ленина. Тут можно спорить. Интересно, он всю жизнь был верующим?

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  А Ерофеева я всегда уважал (как ведущего, ибо не читал ).   Вот, например, цитата из его творчества http://jagazidze.livejournal.com/39363.html

 _
И вот вошел я, в пальто цвета х**. Бритый. Босой. С деревянным чемоданом в руке. Ж** - красная. Вся в губной помаде от поцелуев._ 
Аполлон Львовский? Кто это?   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> _
> И вот вошел я, в пальто цвета х**. Бритый. Босой. С деревянным чемоданом в руке. Ж** - красная. Вся в губной помаде от поцелуев._ 
> Аполлон Львовский? Кто это?

 Да никто, просто первым в поиске оказался. =)
А цитата принадлежит перу Ерофеева.

----------


## Scorpio

> А Ерофеева я всегда уважал (как ведущего, ибо не читал ).

 Если хотите уважать и дальше, ни в коем случае не читайте.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Почему? Его вещи переводятся на многие языки мира. А если вы почитаете его однгофамильца  Веню Ерофеева, то там стиль еще ядренистей, однако считается в своем роде классикой.    

> Зачем Михалкову заниматься подхалимажем? Видимо, это его позиция, и он не боится ее высказать (как в случае с Бондарчуком). Наверняка он понимал, что найдется немало желающих на нем выспаться, у него хватает недоброжелателей.

 Это свое мнение он выдавал за мнение 65 тыс. творческих людей.

----------


## Scorpio

> Почему? Его вещи переводятся на многие языки мира. А если вы почитаете его однгофамильца  Веню Ерофеева, то там стиль еще ядренистей, однако считается в своем роде классикой.

 Ерофеев (который Виктор) -- по моему, просто бездарный графоман. Художественная ценность большинства его писаний равна нулю.
Зато конъюнктурщик хороший! В свое время пара его опусов появилась в самиздатовском журнале "Метрополь" -- с тех пор он числится в писателях-диссидентах. Наверное, поэтому и переводится "на многие языки мира". 
(От другого Ерофеева, Венички, я тоже не восторге -- но сейчас разговор не о нем.)

----------


## mishau_

Если это написано в "Завтра", значит стоит думаю почитать. Особенно, когда вместо критики переходят на обсуждение ущербности личности автора. ))  http://www.zavtra.ru/cgi/veil/data/zavt ... SINDR.html

----------


## Ramil

> Я никогда не считал Михалкова конъюнктурщиком. Хотя, сейчас вспомнил момент из "Свой среди чужих, ...", когда герой стоит перед портретом Ленина. Тут можно спорить. Интересно, он всю жизнь был верующим?

 Начнем с того, что конъюнктурщиком был ещё его папа. Потом, когда его брат Андрей (или Андрон) уехал в США надо было очень постараться, чтобы твои фильмы допускались бы в прокат. Конкретно зацепиться не за что, но представляя себе советских чиновников из Гостелерадио (или Госкино), мало было быть просто талантливым человеком, чтобы сделать карьеру в советском кино.

----------


## Zaya

> Дать анализ своим действиям_порой не хватает либо воспитания, либо самосознания.

  

> В дни похорон Ельцина_все западники визжали <...>

 Знаю, здесь не самое подходящее место, потому что все пишут набыструю и много, но эти английские запятые... ))

----------


## mishau_

> Начнем с того, что конъюнктурщиком был ещё его папа. Потом, когда его брат Андрей (или Андрон) уехал в США надо было очень постараться, чтобы твои фильмы допускались бы в прокат. Конкретно зацепиться не за что, но представляя себе советских чиновников из Гостелерадио (или Госкино), мало было быть просто талантливым человеком, чтобы сделать карьеру в советском кино.

 Меня порадовала фраза из какого-то блога: "Рад, что монархические изыскания Михалкова приблизились к завершению"   ::   
Папа прогибался под каждого вождя. Писал для каждого вождя свой гимн. 
Но самое интересное:  _
За Бюрократом Смерть пришла,
Полдня в приемной прождала,
Полдня в приемной просидела,
Полдня на очередь глядела,
Что все росла,
А не редела...
И, не дождавшись... померла! 
'Что-о? Бюрократ сильнее Смерти?'
Нет!
Но живучи все же, черти!_  
***  _
За честный труд и поощренья ради
Один из Муравьев представлен был
к награде —
К миниатюрным именным часам.
Но Муравей не получил награды:
Вышесидящий Жук чинил ему преграды,
Поскольку не имел такой награды сам!_   
***  _
Ослу доверили однажды пост завидный.
Лесным дельцам сказать не в похвалу,
Какой-то важный зверь, где надо, очевидно,
По дружбе оказал протекцию Ослу...
Осел на должности что было сил старался:
Одним указывал, других учить пытался;
Но как бы он себя с достоинством ни вел,-
Каким он был, таким он и остался:
Ушами поведет - все видят, что Осел!..
По лесу поползли невыгодные слухи.
В порядке критики пришлось при всех признать:
'Не оправдал надежд товарищ Лопоухий!
Не справился. С поста придется снять'.
И вот на пост Вола, ушедшего в отставку,
Зачислили Осла. Опять на ту же ставку!..
И снова слухи по лесу ползут:
'Он, говорят, проштрафился и тут!'
Одни смеются, а другие плачут:
'Что, если к нам теперь его назначат?!' 
Вопрос с ослами ясен, но не прост;
Ты можешь снять с Осла, коль это нужно, шкуру
И накрутить ему за все ошибки хвост,
Но если уж Осел попал в номенклатуру,
Вынь да подай ему руководящий пост!_  
С. Михалков

----------


## BappaBa

> ...но представляя себе советских чиновников из Гостелерадио (или Госкино), мало было быть просто талантливым человеком, чтобы сделать карьеру в советском кино.

 Совсем не согласен, пример тому Шукшин.
upd: + Никулин, Леонов, + имя им легион.

----------


## mishau_

Прикольно. Вот их дуэль по поводу основ православия в школе. Михалков продул.  http://www.ateismy.net/content/polemika ... ofeev.html

----------


## mishau_

Вот, очень интересная статья. Об уходе или неуходе высших должностных лиц.  http://www.grani.ru/Politics/Russia/Pre ... 29076.html 
"Обед уже кончился, государь встал и, доедая бисквит, вышел на балкон. Народ, с Петей в середине, бросился к балкону. 
- Ангел, отец! Ура, батюшка!.. - кричали народ и Петя, и опять бабы и некоторые мужчины послабее, в том числе и Петя, заплакали от счастия. Довольно большой обломок бисквита, который держал в руке государь, отломившись, упал на перилы балкона, с перил на землю. Ближе всех стоявший кучер в поддевке бросился к этому кусочку бисквита и схватил его. Некоторые из толпы бросились к кучеру. Заметив это, государь велел подать себе тарелку бисквитов и стал кидать бисквиты с балкона. Глаза Пети налились кровью, опасность быть задавленным еще более возбуждала его, он бросился на бисквиты. Он не знал зачем, но нужно было взять один бисквит из рук царя, и нужно было не поддаться. Он бросился и сбил с ног старушку, ловившую бисквит. Но старушка не считала себя побежденною, хотя и лежала на земле (старушка ловила бисквиты и не попадала руками). Петя коленкой отбил ее руку, схватил бисквит и, как будто боясь опоздать, опять закричал "ура!", уже охриплым голосом". 
Авторы обращения к президенту давно уже объелись бисквитами всех сортов, а всё никак не могут избавиться от инстинкта борьбы за царскую милость.

----------


## BappaBa

Времена изменились. Пете было тогда лет 13, а современным 13-летним любой государь по барабану, имхо.

----------


## mishau_

Позабавимся, робяты, всласть, держася за бока, — как ведут теледебаты коммуняки, демократы — три партийных кандидата, три веселых думака. Кто не сволочь — тот урод. Подивись, честной народ, чертыхаясь, кроя матом, выдирая волоса, — ну каким дегенератам, на всю голову помятым, отдаем мы голоса? 
— В этот раз мы обойдемся без скандалов и без драк. 
— По…дим и разойдемся… 
— Безусловно. 
— Сам дурак! 
— Чья корова бы мычала: ваш пахан сидит в тюрьме! 
— Предлагаю для начала подготовиться к зиме. 
— Я всю жизнь служил народу… 
— Я даю в квартиры газ! 
— Я пойду в огонь и в воду, если выберут сейчас. 
— При режиме оголтелом мы пятнадцать лет в дерьме! 
— Повторяю: первым делом подготовимся к зиме. 
— Я горой за Русь святую! А тебе насрать на Русь! 
— Русь не поминал бы всуе. Я давно с тебя смеюсь. 
— Чистим улицы от снега! И даем в квартиры газ! 
— Уважаемый коллега! Вы, наверно, п…с? 
— Не уйти мне от вопроса — отвечайте поскорей: что у вас за форма носа? Вы, случайно, не еврей? 
— Отвечаю на вопрос. На тебя пришел донос: у тебя в седьмом колене золотуха и понос. 
— Я вот почвенный, державный… 
— Он ведет вас в никуда! 
— Ты, в натуре, православный? Все сюда! Держи жида! 
— Что ты, падла, зубы скалишь? Ща как дам тебе меж глаз. 
— Уважаемый товарищ! Вы, наверно, п…с? 
— Наша партия родная… 
— Захороним мертвяка! 
— Олигархов расстреляю! 
— Березовского поймаю! 
— Всем по бабе обещаю, ну а геям — мужика. 
— Я вас выведу в Европу… 
— Знаешь что? Пошел ты в жопу. 
— Сам чудак на букву ме. 
— Подготовимся к зиме! 
…Вот идут державным шагом и смыкаясь тесным кругом: что же делать нам, беднягам, и что делать им, хапугам? Неподсуден и доступен, словно Дедушка Мороз, впереди — Владимир Путин в белом венчике из роз. Вот и весь теледебат, дорогой электорат.  *Леонид Флорентьев*  http://www.novayagazeta.ru/data/2007/89/13.html

----------


## BappaBa

"Выборы, выборы
Депутаты - ...."
(с) День выборов
=)

----------


## Rtyom

Не забудьте отписаться после выборов, кто за кого...  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Не забудьте отписаться после выборов, кто за кого...

 Я точно пойду на выборы; хочу посмотреть на свою школу. =)

----------


## Leof

Ой, чёй-то выборы? Когда итти-то?

----------


## Rtyom

Второва дехабря. Чай, опять ково-нить навыбираем на свою головёнку садовую...

----------


## BappaBa

> Ой, чёй-то выборы? Когда итти-то?

 2 декабря. Выборы в Думу. =)

----------


## Leof

Спасибо за информацию! 
Вот ненавижу я эту мысль, что, мол, навибираем на свою голову, или: вот сами за него голосовали, вот теперь и жрите! Просто за кого не проголосуй, всё-равно выйдет так, что сказать не хорошо. Получается, что выбираем из всех зол меньшее. Вот нету теперь пунткта "против всех", а это мой любимый пункт был.

----------


## Rtyom

Дестабилизировал страну.  ::  
Сейчас даже смайлики нельзя ставить вместо галочки... Так что выход для тебя найдётся — ставь какой-нибудь значок, и твой бюллетень не примет участия в подсчёте голосов! =) Зато тебя никто не упрекнёт в том, что ты не ходил на выборы.

----------


## Leof

Да я думал про такое, чтобы свой бюллетень (слово буржуйское!) сделать недействительным, но ведь вроде бы тогда мой голос поделят между всеми этими партиями поровну.

----------


## Scorpio

> Спасибо за информацию! 
> Вот ненавижу я эту мысль, что, мол, навибираем на свою голову, или: вот сами за него голосовали, вот теперь и жрите! Просто за кого не проголосуй, всё-равно выйдет так, что сказать не хорошо. Получается, что выбираем из всех зол меньшее.

 So what? Это и есть демократия: возможность, по крайней мере, выбрать из нескольких зол меньшее.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Спасибо за информацию! 
> Вот ненавижу я эту мысль, что, мол, навибираем на свою голову, или: вот сами за него голосовали, вот теперь и жрите! Просто за кого не проголосуй, всё-равно выйдет так, что сказать не хорошо. Получается, что выбираем из всех зол меньшее. Вот нету теперь пунткта "против всех", а это мой любимый пункт был.

 Вот всё-таки зря в школах отменили политинформацию.  ::  
Ведь никто толком не знает, чем одна партия отличается от другой, при голосовании люди часто выбирают наугад или ориентируются на личности отдельных представителей какой-либо политической партии (обычно известный спортсмен, актёр или ещё какой-нибудь публичный деятель), которых специально включают в списки с целью привлечения голосов. 
Политические программы этих партий никто не читает, а то, что я вижу в телеэфире - сплошной популизм. Все кричат - мы вам дадим всё, что вы так хотите, но никто почему-то не говорит, а как и откуда, собственно, они это всё возьмут или как они это собираются делать. 
Единая Россия заполонила собой всё, а верхом наглости я считаю использование имени президента для политической агитации. Кстати, почему это наш конституционный суд или избирком на эту "шалость" закрывает глаза, хотя мы так ратуем за построение демократического государства. 
В общем, посмотрев на это стадо, я понял, что из всех политиков сидящих или метящих в думу, как это ни странно, верить приходится одному Жириновскому. Обидно, что честнее человека в российской политике не нашлось, но что делать. Между прочим - всем советую - очень умный мужик.  :: )))

----------


## Scorpio

Рамиль, вы шутите -- или вправду собираетесь за Большого Ж. голосовать?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Да я думал про такое, чтобы свой бюллетень (слово буржуйское!) сделать недействительным, но ведь вроде бы тогда мой голос поделят между всеми этими партиями поровну.

 Незадача однако... 
Можно попробовать сдать пустой бю... ентот список.

----------


## Scrabus

Рамиль, какая честность у Жирика?! Он же просто играет на публику! Психологи неплохо поработали над ним и его эпатажем в своё время... сам же он из себя ничего не представляет.

----------


## BappaBa

Уж лучше за Зю, чем за Жирика...

----------


## Ramil

> Рамиль, какая честность у Жирика?! Он же просто играет на публику! Психологи неплохо поработали над ним и его эпатажем в своё время... сам же он из себя ничего не представляет.

 Во-первых, я сказал, что он там самый честный из всех.
А во-вторых - Жирик и не скрывает, что он популист, что честно.

----------


## BappaBa

Я на днях видел ролик (забыл какой партии), где было обещано, что в случае их победы Россия будет в Евросоюзе в 2020-ом году. =)

----------


## Leof

Это, интересно, как? Захватит Европу что-ли?

----------


## Scorpio

> Я на днях видел ролик (забыл какой партии), где было обещано, что в случае их победы Россия будет в Евросоюзе в 2020-ом году. =)

 Это, наверное, была ДПР (ДемПартия России, не путать с ЛДПР). Они что-то в этом роде обещает...   

> Это, интересно, как? Захватит Европу что-ли?

 Ну, зачем так сложно. Можно же просто нацелить несколько ядерных ракет на Брюссель... А затем сообщить обрадованной Европе о нашем выборе в пользу европейских ценностей.  ::

----------


## Leof

Ну, это было бы как-то не по-джентельменски.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Зато в кассу.

----------


## Lampada

Через неделю на CNN  будет программа Christiane Amanpour - Czar Putin. http://insidecable.blogsome.com/2007/11 ... putin-doc/

----------


## Leof

А мне по почте уже антипутинский спам прислали.

----------


## mishau_

> Через неделю на CNN  будет программа Christiane Amanpour - Czar Putin.

 А будет ли она на youtube?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Через неделю на CNN  будет программа Christiane Amanpour - Czar Putin.   А будет ли она на youtube?

 Обычно её репортажи на 2-3 часа.  Зрит в корень!

----------


## Lampada

::  
 Из ЖЖ 19-летнего питерца:  _"...З.Ы. Насчёт стёба над блЕдиной Россией. Ну и лозунги у них! Я недавно шёл мимо огромного биллборда с надписью "План Путина - победа России". Не удержался, залез и ножиком отрезал от победы "ПО". Теперь после концерта в метро увидел рекламу всё той же, только с другим слоганом: "Выбери сильный Петербург, выбери команду Путина!" Ну я опять не удержался и на этот раз отрезал от команды "КО"... )) Неспроста эти совпадения, товарисчи, неспростааа... Ждём новых криативов от блЕдиной России )) 
З.З.Ы. А на Марш Несогласных пойду. Зоипале_."

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  Рамиль, какая честность у Жирика?! Он же просто играет на публику! Психологи неплохо поработали над ним и его эпатажем в своё время... сам же он из себя ничего не представляет.   Во-первых, я сказал, что он там самый честный из всех.
> А во-вторых - Жирик и не скрывает, что он популист, что честно.

 Жирик - это полурусский полуюрист, который любит плескаеться водой в оппонентов и таскать за волосы женщин-депутатов? Лицо, так сказать, современной России!   
Пришел Жириновский в цирк и сел на последнем ряду.
Идет представление. На арену выходят акробаты - прыгают, крутят сальто ... Зал аплодирует. Тут голос с последнего ряда:
- Акробаты подонки! Акробаты п...асы!
Акробаты обиделись и ушли. Вышли клоуны - шутят, прикалуются ...
Зал покатывается со смеху. Голос с последнего ряда:
- Клоуны подонки! Клоуны п...асы!
Клоуны обиделись и ушли. Выходит конферансье и обьявляет:
- А сейчас и только сегодна у нас СМЕРТЕЛЬНЫЙ номер - прыжок из-под купола цирка!
Голос с последнего ряда:
-Куда вы меня тащите, подонки?! Куда вы меня тащите?!   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Рамиль, вы шутите -- или вправду собираетесь за Большого Ж. голосовать?

 
Между прочим, наверное да, они хотя бы предсказуемы, чего ждать от остальных - я не знаю. Я в затруднении, на голосование решил пойти, но вот партии все - на одно лицо. Пока что определились "лидеры" - т.е. те, за кого я не проголосую никогда.
Возглавляет список Единая Россия, за ней идут СПС и Яблоко, затем Справедливая Россия - затем - КПРФ, дальше не знаю, из оставшихся надо выбрать.

----------


## Triton

::

----------


## Leof

::   
Ну ладно уж, ладно.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Рамиль, вы шутите -- или вправду собираетесь за Большого Ж. голосовать?    Между прочим, наверное да, они хотя бы предсказуемы, чего ждать от остальных - я не знаю. Я в затруднении, на голосование решил пойти, но вот партии все - на одно лицо. Пока что определились "лидеры" - т.е. те, за кого я не проголосую никогда.

 Как раз Жириновский -- абсолютно непредсказуемый. Учтем, что мы не видели *настоящего* Жириновского никогда: мы видим исключительно маску, т.е. публичный имидж, который определяет его популярность. 
Шут знает, а может он, хоть на лицо ужасный, но добрый внутри? Но я как-то предпочитаю не рисковать.  ::    

> Возглавляет список Единая Россия, за ней идут СПС и Яблоко, затем Справедливая Россия - затем - КПРФ, дальше не знаю, из оставшихся надо выбрать.

 Ну, можно еще проголосовать за каких-нить явных аутсайдеров, типа ДПР. Пустяк, но им будет приятно.
Я вот, скорее всего, буду голосовать за коммунистов. Если интересно, могу объяснить почему.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Scorpio  Рамиль, вы шутите -- или вправду собираетесь за Большого Ж. голосовать?    Между прочим, наверное да, они хотя бы предсказуемы, чего ждать от остальных - я не знаю. Я в затруднении, на голосование решил пойти, но вот партии все - на одно лицо. Пока что определились "лидеры" - т.е. те, за кого я не проголосую никогда.   Как раз Жириновский -- абсолютно непредсказуемый. Учтем, что мы не видели *настоящего* Жириновского никогда: мы видим исключительно маску, т.е. публичный имидж, который определяет его популярность.

 Поясню свой выбор - Жириновский присутствует в думе с самых первых её дней. Свою партию он сформировал ещё в СССР, после отмены монополии КПСС. С тех пор его партия всё время получала довольно большое количество мест. Как политик - он доказал свою жизнеспособность.
Теперь о его взглядах и программе - несмотря на свои, порой, клоунские выходки, он никогда не впадал в маразм и его заявления на редкость близко приходились на реальные запросы голосующего населения. Он популист, но он грамотный политик. Он знает все входы и выходы, заходы и обходы, он умеет маневрировать и балансировать, что в политике - навыки гораздо более ценные, нежели железобетонная экономическая и политическая программа, которая развалится сразу после выборов, ещё до нового года. 
Популизмом, между прочим, страдают все, но на мое решение повлияло его интервью, которое он давал на Эхе Москвы.  
Большинство мест, как и большинство министерских портфелей получат всё равно зомби из Единой России. Ни одна из оппозиционных партий не сможет обеспечить качественного противостояния этому монстру, скорее всего им будет отведена роль думских клоунов. Жириновскому же, напрасно, по моему мнению, приписывают ту же роль клоуна. Его отличие от остальных оппозиционеров в том, что он, прикидываясь клоуном, остаётся политиком, а остальные, прикидываясь политиками будут оставаться клоунами. 
Страну же от Единой России надо спасать.     

> Шут знает, а может он, хоть на лицо ужасный, но добрый внутри? Но я как-то предпочитаю не рисковать.

 Не знаю, я больших свершений от него не жду, мой голос - лишь попытка ослабить влияние единой россии в новой думе.   

> Ну, можно еще проголосовать за каких-нить явных аутсайдеров, типа ДПР. Пустяк, но им будет приятно.

 Тогда на выборы проще вообще не ходить. Смысл теряется полностью.   

> Я вот, скорее всего, буду голосовать за коммунистов. Если интересно, могу объяснить почему.

 Да можешь не объяснять, из наших с тобой споров, я бы и сам спрогнозировал бы твой голос с точностью до 99%  ::  Просто не думаю, что коммунисты сейчас имеют силы и средства для того, чтобы сделать что-то в сложившейся ситуации. Зачем голосовать за политических импотентов, даже если ваши взгляды близки?

----------


## Lampada

::

----------


## mishau_

> http://pics.livejournal.com/drugoi/pic/00bpfh63.jpg

 Путин тебе на язык!      ::

----------


## Юрка

> Я вот, скорее всего, буду голосовать за коммунистов. Если интересно, могу объяснить почему.

 А я знаю, я знаю!.. Ностальгия по юности?

----------


## Юрка

> Страну же от Единой России надо спасать.

 Подпись: оборотни в погонах.   ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Поясню свой выбор - Жириновский присутствует в думе с самых первых её дней. Свою партию он сформировал ещё в СССР, после отмены монополии КПСС. С тех пор его партия всё время получала довольно большое количество мест. Как политик - он доказал свою жизнеспособность.

 Не спорю. Но, вот например, такой вид кровососущих паразитов, как комары, тоже убедительно доказал свою жизнеспособность. (Черт-те сколько миллионов лет существуют на Земле: если верить Крайтону, еще из динозавров кровушку сосали.)
Стоит ли за это комаров уважать (и тем более, голосовать за партию комаров на выборах) -- вот в чем вопрос!  ::    

> Теперь о его взглядах и программе - несмотря на свои, порой, клоунские выходки, он никогда не впадал в маразм и его заявления на редкость близко приходились на реальные запросы голосующего населения. Он популист, но он грамотный политик.

 Популисты -- все, но все все популисты обещали избирателям мытье сапог в Индийском океане, и прочие экстравагантности.  ::    

> Он знает все входы и выходы, заходы и обходы, он умеет маневрировать и балансировать, что в политике - навыки гораздо более ценные, нежели железобетонная экономическая и политическая программа, которая развалится сразу после выборов, ещё до нового года.

 Все перечисленные качества хорошо характеризуют его как изрядного ловкача и прохиндея. А вот от национального лидера и действительно достойного политика ждут не только "знания ходов и выходов", а чего-то существенно большего.   

> Большинство мест, как и большинство министерских портфелей получат всё равно зомби из Единой России. Ни одна из оппозиционных партий не сможет обеспечить качественного противостояния этому монстру, скорее всего им будет отведена роль думских клоунов. Жириновскому же, напрасно, по моему мнению, приписывают ту же роль клоуна. Его отличие от остальных оппозиционеров в том, что он, прикидываясь клоуном, остаётся политиком, а остальные, прикидываясь политиками будут оставаться клоунами.

 Сильное заявление! Можно подумать, что Ж. хоть чем-то прославился кроме скандалов и одиозных выходок. Он хоть что-то реально сделал или кому-то реально помог?   

> Страну же от Единой России надо спасать.

 Побыстрее поменяв ЕР на ЛДПР?  :: 
Тут сразу вспоминается: "Лучшее средство от кашля -- гильотина".  ::    

> Не знаю, я больших свершений от него не жду, мой голос - лишь попытка ослабить влияние единой россии в новой думе.

 Т.е вы (как собственно, и я) голосуете не сколько за ЛДПР, столько против ЕР?   

> Я вот, скорее всего, буду голосовать за коммунистов. Если интересно, могу объяснить почему.
> 			
> 		  Да можешь не объяснять, из наших с тобой споров, я бы и сам спрогнозировал бы твой голос с точностью до 99%  Просто не думаю, что коммунисты сейчас имеют силы и средства для того, чтобы сделать что-то в сложившейся ситуации. Зачем голосовать за политических импотентов, даже если ваши взгляды близки?

 Думаю, у КПРФ сил и средств намного больше, чем у жириновцев.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Я вот, скорее всего, буду голосовать за коммунистов. Если интересно, могу объяснить почему.   А я знаю, я знаю!.. Ностальгия по юности?

 Нет, ошиблись. Вот как раз в юности я советскую власть терпеть не мог -- был почти что диссидентом.

----------


## Юрка

> Нет, ошиблись. Вот как раз в юности я советскую власть терпеть не мог -- был почти что диссидентом.

 Всё ясно, всегда в оппозиции. А я вот всегда колебался с линией партии.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> А я вот всегда колебался с линией партии.

 ЮЛИЙ КИМ 
Гимн России... типа... (муз. А. Александрова) 
Россия, Россия не надо, не слушай,
Какую мы песню поем без стыда.
Мы снова и снова хотели как лучше
И снова выходит опять, как всегда! 
Прочь все сомнения, держим равнение,
Что там - звезда ли, орел иль медведь.
Снова и заново пой Александрова.
Пусть только скажут, про что надо петь! 
Под музыку эту ковали победу
И сами себе возводили тюрьму.
Нас вырастил Сталин на страх всему свету,
А также и на смех. Спасибо ему! 
Прочь все сомнения, держим равнение,
Что там - звезда ли, орел иль медведь.
Снова и заново пой Александрова.
Пусть только скажут, про что надо петь! 
13 декабря 2000 года
ПОЛИТ.РУ

----------


## Юрка

> ЮЛИЙ КИМ
> Гимн России... типа... (муз. А. Александрова)

 Судя по интеллигентской фиге в кармане, точно яблочник...
Это те, которые "ничего не украли".  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Судя по интеллигентской фиге в кармане, точно яблочник...
> Это те, которые "ничего не украли".

 Это ты сейчас с кем разговаривал?    ::

----------


## Юрка

> Это ты сейчас с кем разговаривал?

 Это я тихо сам с собой. Не обращай внимания.  ::

----------


## mishau_

А, ну тогда заслушайте еще один типа Гимн Страны 
ВЛАДИМИР ВОЙНОВИЧ 
Типо Гимна (муз А. Александрова) 
Распался навеки союз нерушимый,
Стоит на распутье великая Русь.
Но долго ли будет она неделимой
Я этого Вам предсказать не берусь. 
К свободному рынку от жизни хреновой,
Спустившись с вершин коммунизма, народ
Под флагом трехцветным с орлом двухголовым
И гимном советским шагает вразброд.   ::   
Славься, Отечество наше привольное,
Славься, послушный российский народ,
Что постоянно меняет символику
И не имеет важнее забот.   ::   
Когда-то под царскою властью мы жили,
Но вот наступила заря Октября.
Мы били буржуев и церкви крушили,
А также поставили к стенке царя. 
Потом его кости в болоте достали,
Отправили в Питер на вечный покой.
Простите, товарищи Ленин и Сталин,
За то, что дошли мы до жизни такой. 
Славься, Отечество наше привольное,
Славься, послушный российский народ,
Что постоянно меняет символику
И не имеет важнее забот. 
Сегодня усердно мы Господа славим
И ленинским молимся славным мощам,
Дзержинского скоро на место поставим
Затем, чтобы нас он пугал по ночам. 
Мы всем офицерам дадим по квартире,
И пенсии выплатим всем старикам,
И всех террористов замочим в сортире,
И всем олигархам дадим по мозгам. 
Славься, Отечество наше привольное,
Славься, послушный российский народ,
Что постоянно меняет символику
И не имеет важнее забот. 
Коррупционеров засадим в Бутырку.
Чтоб знали, насколько закон наш суров,
Мы выдадим всем мужикам по бутылке,
А бабам на выбор дадим мужиков. 
Мы время теряли в борьбе и тревоге,
Но нынче мы снова на верном пути.
Вот только б опять дураки и дороги
Нам не помешали до цели дойти. 
Славься, Отечество наше привольное,
Славься, послушный российский народ,
Что постоянно меняет символику
И не имеет важнее забот.   ::   
13 декабря 2000 года
ПОЛИТ.РУ

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Поясню свой выбор - Жириновский присутствует в думе с самых первых её дней. Свою партию он сформировал ещё в СССР, после отмены монополии КПСС. С тех пор его партия всё время получала довольно большое количество мест. Как политик - он доказал свою жизнеспособность.   Не спорю. Но, вот например, такой вид кровососущих паразитов, как комары, тоже убедительно доказал свою жизнеспособность. (Черт-те сколько миллионов лет существуют на Земле: если верить Крайтону, еще из динозавров кровушку сосали.)
> Стоит ли за это комаров уважать (и тем более, голосовать за партию комаров на выборах) -- вот в чем вопрос!

 Аналогии - вещь хорошая, но иногда они неправильны.   

> Теперь о его взглядах и программе - несмотря на свои, порой, клоунские выходки, он никогда не впадал в маразм и его заявления на редкость близко приходились на реальные запросы голосующего населения. Он популист, но он грамотный политик.

 Ну и что? За одно это высказывание ЛДПР, помню, получила большинство во второй Думе. Смешно? Может быть, зато грамотно.   

> Он знает все входы и выходы, заходы и обходы, он умеет маневрировать и балансировать, что в политике - навыки гораздо более ценные, нежели железобетонная экономическая и политическая программа, которая развалится сразу после выборов, ещё до нового года.

 Господь с вами, при чём здесь "национальный лидер"? А словосочетание "достойный политик" - это вообще совмещение противоречивых понятий (как сухая вода или холодный огонь).
Большего хотите? Дума - не для великих дел, она для законотворческой деятельности. ЛДПР, в числе прочих свою работу делают. Вносят законопроекты, голосуют (когда как кому надо) и занимаются прочими думскими делами. Они участвуют в комитетах и в отличие от других фракций - занимаются прямым своим делом - пишут законы, а не кудахчут про то, как в стране плохо живётся.   

> Большинство мест, как и большинство министерских портфелей получат всё равно зомби из Единой России. Ни одна из оппозиционных партий не сможет обеспечить качественного противостояния этому монстру, скорее всего им будет отведена роль думских клоунов. Жириновскому же, напрасно, по моему мнению, приписывают ту же роль клоуна. Его отличие от остальных оппозиционеров в том, что он, прикидываясь клоуном, остаётся политиком, а остальные, прикидываясь политиками будут оставаться клоунами.

 Не знаю, вполне вероятно, что да. Потом, депутат в думе должен работать над усовершенствованием существующих законов, создавать новые и изменять старые. Помогать он никому не должен. Его работа - писать законы. И желательно, чтобы этот делал юрист, а не тракторист. А помогать людям должно правительство.   

> Страну же от Единой России надо спасать.

 Именно. Я не питаю никаких тёплых чувств к ЛДПР (зато негативно отношусь к коммунистам и вообще всем левым). Просто я не хочу, чтобы всё в нашей стране решала ЕДРа.    

> Думаю, у КПРФ сил и средств намного больше, чем у жириновцев.

 Поживём - увидим. Просто слово коммунист в современной России уже приобрело тот негативный оттенок, что будет мешать нормальному их восприятию как политической силы.

----------


## mishau_

> Поживём - увидим. Просто слово коммунист в современной России уже приобрело тот негативный оттенок, что будет мешать нормальному их восприятию как политической силы.

 Между прочим бабушки все равно голосуют за коммунистов. И гадить они хотели на всю эту ЕР. Как раз для них важнее всего магическая фраза  "правопреемница КПСС", поэтому я жду момента, когда ЕР объявит себя верным продолжателем советского курса, который был правильным, а отклонение от него всяких там горбачевых и ельциных - ошибкой.  
Первые слова - высказывание В.В.П. о распаде СССР, как о величайшей геополитической катастрофе мира - уже сказаны.

----------


## Юрка

> Между прочим бабушки все равно голосуют за коммунистов. И гадить они хотели на всю эту ЕР.

 Моей маме 74 года, но она только за ЕР и агитирует моего брата.  ::

----------


## Scrabus

Импичмент вместо выборов устраивают, противно смотреть...

----------


## Юрка

> Импичмент вместо выборов устраивают, противно смотреть...

 Может, референдум?  ::

----------


## Ramil

Цирк они устраивают.

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  Импичмент вместо выборов устраивают, противно смотреть...   Может, референдум?

 Может и так... ночью писал, так что мозг уже умер). Только другой вопрос, что это как-никак выборы, а референдум если уж и проводить, так заранее. Поэтому всё это выглядит полным фарсом. 
Особенно, в связи с принуждением граждан к выборам, давлению, и большим количеством нарушений в ходе выборов. И это называется "элементом демократии" ? Увольте   ::  
Несколько картинок: 
А это привет от Жирика:

----------


## Юрка

> Несколько картинок:

 Этот Дюдяев зачем дал официальную бумагу с "наездом"?   ::

----------


## Ramil

Вот!  ::  А вы говорите ЛДПР никому не помогают  ::  Всем бы так!
Уморили, блин  ::   ::   ::  5 баллов!

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  Несколько картинок:   Этот Дюдяев зачем дал официальную бумагу с "наездом"?

 Так поручено генеральной линией   ::

----------


## Lampada

*От первого лица. Разговоры с Владимиром Путиным*  http://www.lib.ru/MEMUARY/PUTIN/razgowor.txt

----------


## mishau_

> *От первого лица. Разговоры с Владимиром Путиным*  http://www.lib.ru/MEMUARY/PUTIN/razgowor.txt

 Что-то как-то не зацепило. А вообще лицемерия много.

----------

